# Every day personal carry- to include...



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Nukehayes bought up an interesting point. I'm sure this has been covered before but with the growth of this site we have many new members.

What do you carry on your person in a normal day?

Me: KTP3AT in pocket (G23 off the job), pocket knife, cell phone, chap stick, Palm Tungsten T2 with extra 1 gig card (ebooks), keys, pen. On days I'm on call I carry the shop cell phone along side my personal. It looks stupid but oh well.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Minus the AR and mags, if I'm with the kids I have all this in the bag, plus the main compartment usually has food for the kids in it.










P3AT in my pocket. The XD is on the hip or in the CCW pocket of the bag, depending on my attire.

No kids, then it means I'm on a quick errand. Just the XD, wallet, pocket knife, cell phone, and keys.


----------



## Liko81 (Nov 21, 2007)

Um... Wow. I guess I wouldn't know not having kids, but DAMN that's a lot of everyday gear.

No CHL yet; when I carry around the house or in my car it's my P95 at 1 o'clock, with an extra mag. It conceals rather well in most cases actually, though I haven't yet had to deal with summer wear carry. Besides that I carry a Spyderco Native, or if I'm in a suit, a Calypso, wallet, keys (2 rings) and phone. I can't imagine having a backpack as an everyday fashion accessory in the business world. Academia, yes.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I carry a KT-3AT and extra mag and a S&W M-36 with a extra strip. Small pocket knife. I do carry my old .45 some also but then I leave the M-36 at home.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Liko81 said:


> Um... Wow. I guess I wouldn't know not having kids, but DAMN that's a lot of everyday gear.


I guess I carry more than the average dad. My oldest son has Autism, so having food and other gear to head off potential problems while we are out is essential. The med kit has come in handy quite a few times. The youngest is 7 months, so combined, both require a lot of gear. You should see the amount of crap we pack when we go away for a week! :mrgreen:


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

My personal carry here weighs about eighty pounds and would take too long to list. ;-)

But back home, I carry:

One pistol (usually a Glock, sometimes a P3AT)
One spare magazine
One Surefire E2e
One Spyderco folding knife
One cell phone
ASP "Palm Defender" OC spray attached to car/house keys

I carry this stuff on my body, rather than putting any of it in a bag. I try to get the smallest stuff I can, so I use a small flashlight, small knife, small phone, etc.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*?normal?*

?normal? 638 pocket; GP100; or G17- G22 just depends on todays normal.
So maybe the answer; all the time legal= 638; of course additional bullets


----------



## cncguns (Dec 15, 2007)

Normal day...
Taurus PT111 w/ a spare mag or Colt Magnum Carry w/ 1 speedloader
cell phone, flashlight, and my knife


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

river rock led flashlight, extra battery for flashlight, crkt folding knife, cell phone, fire dept pager, and one of the following depending on attire:
-sig 229 in 357sig with 2 extra mags
-ruger sp101 in 357mag with 2 speed strips
-keltec p3at in 380auto with 1 extra mag

the colder it gets here in michigan, the bigger my carry gun gets


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I went through this on the other thread but here it is in more detail.

1. Sig p229 357.sig
2. Naa Guardian .32 
3. Camillus Heat robo open lock back
4. Victorinox Swiss champ 
5. Diamond edge pocket sharpening stone.
6. Stainless steel double guillotine cigar cutter
7. Chap Stick
8. Solo dual flame butane cigar lighter
9 Cell phone
10. Eclipse mints
11. Wallet

That is every time I leave the house. 

12. Spare p229 mag in Fobus holder most of the time

When I am at work I wear a vest which also includes.

13. Mp3 player
14. Leatherman
15. Ball point pen
16. Assorted bits and tools 
17. Cigar tube filled with a Rocky Patel

It's no wonder I hitch my pants up every 5 minutes. :mrgreen:


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*smile*

Maximo: Sir; :smt033 you haven't mentioned a 'pick and shovel' , black poly, nor the compass:smt023


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Man! you guys must wear suspenders. I'm comparatively naked with just a ppk/s, small keychain flashlight, phone, and a knife. Sometimes I'll take along an extra magazine when going downtown.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

neophyte said:


> Maximo: Sir; :smt033 you haven't mentioned a 'pick and shovel' , black poly, nor the compass:smt023


Compass is in the knife.:mrgreen:


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*pick*

Maximo::mrgreen: you 'de' man:smt023:smt033 now about that pick and shovel:smt083


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Taurus Pt99 - IWB Galco Royal Guard (or PT745 - IWB High Noon Down Under)
Kershaw Whirlwind 
some kind of Leatherman (I have several - free from work :smt023)
one of my many flashlights (I can't stop buying them).


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Full size 45 acp
2 mags
CRK m-16/60
surefire
non-metalic tool kit
pocket vom
pocket sweeper
pocket sniffer
adjustable maginifing glass.
this is Mon-Fri.
Weekends vary as to what I am doing.


----------



## oldscot3 (Jan 4, 2008)

I can't carry at work, so I have to leave the house unarmed often, however, the rest of the time I'm carrying a full size Witness in 10mm Auto. I'm considering a switch to my new Para, but until I've "proven" it with sufficient range practice the Witness is the go to gun.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

P3AT in the pocket. S&W Sigma on the hip (evenings and weekends).


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

IS CHAP STICK CODE FOR SOMETHING? SHOULD I GET SOME? a LOT OF YOU GUYS CARRY IT.

GUN (USUALY A 1911)
SPARE MAG
FLASHLIGHT (SUREFIRE 6P OR A STREAMLIGHT LED)
KEYS (WITH A SWISS ARMY KNIFE ATTACHED)
WALLET
FOLDING KNIFE (Al Mar Falcon Ultralight OR MICRO TEC UDT)
CASH IN THE FRONT POCKET
CELL PHONE
PALM T2


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

PPK/S, knife, phone, pager.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

oldscot3 said:


> I can't carry at work, so I have to leave the house unarmed often, however, the rest of the time I'm carrying a full size Witness in 10mm Auto. I'm considering a switch to my new Para, but until I've "proven" it with sufficient range practice the Witness is the go to gun.


My boss, who I will be replacing, knows I have a CCW permit but has not asked weather i carry at work. I have not volunteered either way. He does carry a Glock in his travel bag when going out of town so he's not an anti-gunner.

I do carry my KTP3AT at work.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

My Para LTC or my Colt Officers ACP A winchester locking blade knife, a Case folding knife Wallet, keys, Cell,a Zippo and a Bic lighter, 1-2 packs Marlboro Light 72's, a little note pad. Best part of the winter months..more pockets:anim_lol: Got to love those cargo pants too! Those extra mags need to go somewhere..heehee:smt023


----------

